# 2 years old 1 season



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi my vizsla was 2 in June and has only had 1 season,
should I be worried?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

When was her heat?


----------



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think it was around last september 2013


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's definitely abnormal, but I can't say whether it indicates a problem. In women irregular periods are not usually a concern, particularly in younger ones. I'd contact your breeder if you haven't already. It could be normal for her lines. If not, a vet check is probably warranted, as potential causes are cysts, hypothyroidism, and few other things.


----------

